# Bed Bugs....



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

Anybody ever concerned with a pax bringing these friends along for the ride? I have friends who work as EMTs and social workers. They will tell you they go into homes infested with bed bugs. When they get home, they shed their clothing and wash/dry or pitch it to keep from carrying them into their homes.

I have fabric seats and there's no way I want those things carried into my home.

About to pull the plug on this adventure gone awry.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I bet you have a rearview mirror on your stationary bike at home......


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

The good thing is, car interiors get REALLY HOT in the sun.
_"If you park and go inside a store for *30 minutes on a 90-degree day*, you'll come back to a car that is *over 120 degrees*."
http://acprocold.com/blog/hot-car-get/_

_"Bed bugs exposed to 113°F will die if they receive constant exposure to that temperature for 90 minutes or more. 
However, they will die *within 20 minutes if exposed to 118°F*. 
Interestingly, bed bug eggs must be exposed to 118°F for 90 minutes to reach 100% mortality."

http://www.vdacs.virginia.gov/pesticides/pdffiles/bb-heat1.pdf_


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

Anyone who thinks they can't bring them home on their clothing hasn't checked out this website. My social worker friend tells a story of placing a kid in a foster home. The kid carried the bugs/egges into the house. The State (you taxpayers) paid over $8,000 to de-bug the foster home. Enjoy.

http://bedbugregistry.com/

From the website....
"Feb 10 at the Golden nugget vegas. Found bed bugs on my pillow, I called front desk and they sent up security..he was nice and took pics of the bug and took it for a sample...he made a report and gave me a claim number.. 
In the am I called front desk and spoke with stephanie and she was very rude..so I went to front desk and spoke with a different hotel mngr and she said to me "so I understand you found a bug but we gave you another room what else can we do?" I say maam it wasn't a bug, it was

a BEDBUG! she said well bed bugs are all over the world! Was this supposed to make me feel better? She gave me 4 buffet's for free, but I WILL be getting my money back for my stay!
"

Gee, I wonder how those bugs got carried into the hotel.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Willzuber said:


> Anyone who thinks they can't bring them home on their clothing hasn't checked out this website. My social worker friend tells a story of placing a kid in a foster home. The kid carried the bugs/egges into the house. The State (you taxpayers) paid over $8,000 to de-bug the foster home. Enjoy.
> http://bedbugregistry.com/
> From the website....
> "Feb 10 at the Golden nugget vegas. Found bed bugs on my pillow, I called front desk and they sent up security..he was nice and took pics of the bug and took it for a sample...he made a report and gave me a claim number..
> ...


Bed bugs are REALLY hard to get rid of in a building. Hotels and schools with residential living have major bed bug issues.
Much easier inside a car. Perhaps turn off the A/C in the house for 1 full day and let the summer heat kill things off (inside the walls too).
Though if the inside of the home does not get above 118 for at least 90 minutes, might not kill everything.

While it is gross, it is understandable why once someone has them, it is so hard to get rid of them... so it is easy to pickup anything like that from other people, esp if you have kids and they play with other kids.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

God I hate sitting in the dark of my car all night


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I disinfect the seats, arm rest, door handle, head rest, etc after every drop-off. Pings are so scarce (UberPlus) in my area, so I have LOTS of free time to re-clean my vehicle. And besides, I take my child in my vehicle. Not taking any chances for my family.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Wow!! You can get bed bugs just from sitting at fast food if you really thought about it not that serious in my opinion.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Willzuber said:


> Anybody ever concerned with a pax bringing these friends along for the ride? I have friends who work as EMTs and social workers. They will tell you they go into homes infested with bed bugs. When they get home, they shed their clothing and wash/dry or pitch it to keep from carrying them into their homes.
> 
> I have fabric seats and there's no way I want those things carried into my home.
> 
> About to pull the plug on this adventure gone awry.


Liberals and/or Obama's fault?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> Liberals and/or Obama's fault?


BOTH!


----------



## Stacydo (Sep 11, 2015)

Ha, what's their fault ?


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

Willzuber said:


> Anybody ever concerned with a pax bringing these friends along for the ride? I have friends who work as EMTs and social workers. They will tell you they go into homes infested with bed bugs. When they get home, they shed their clothing and wash/dry or pitch it to keep from carrying them into their homes.
> 
> I have fabric seats and there's no way I want those things carried into my home.
> 
> About to pull the plug on this adventure gone awry.


Did you ever see Ghostbusters? A major lesson learned in that movie is that no matter what you think about, it can come and destroy you. But only if you let it. Your question really falls into the magical 'what if...' category. What if you got bedbugs from a pax. What if a pax was a diabetic and left a needle in your back seat, then the next pax sat on it and they're going to sue you. What if a pax used you as a getaway car after robbing a convenience store? You could go on and on all night making up things to worry about. Or you could realize that chances are nothing of the sort will ever happen and that if it does, life still manages to go on.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

"Feb 10 at the Golden nugget vegas. Found bed bugs on my pillow, I called front desk and they sent up security"

Were the bedbugs arrested at the location? LOL.










I captured these little critters at a recent stay at a fleapit (bedbugpit?) motel. I'm glad I spotted them... bedbug bites are insanely itchy.


----------



## Jamie Beecher (Jul 18, 2016)

It is a big problem to deal with bedbugs but not impossible. You can get in touch with pest control service provider offering you free inspection. Inspection is important in case you notice bed bug in the house. There are numerous professional bed bug exterminators in CT, FL, NY or other parts of US.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I'd be more afraid of lice than bed bugs. Lice are a problem since people are seated. Bed bugs I think of more like ticks, I think both are tough to see unless you look closely. Lice are common in schools since kids are in close proximity to others. Think airplane, bus, train, taxi. The next time you are seated think about where your head is and who was there earlier.  Bedbugs transfer from boxes, bags, suitcases, especially travelers. Lice are on your head. People don't have bed bugs on them, they bring them. Lice is on them, they don't bring them in something.


----------



## bimmy5678 (Jul 17, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> I'd be more afraid of lice than bed bugs. Lice are a problem since people are seated. Bed bugs I think of more like ticks, I think both are tough to see unless you look closely. Lice are common in schools since kids are in close proximity to others. Think airplane, bus, train, taxi. The next time you are seated think about where your head is and who was there earlier.  Bedbugs transfer from boxes, bags, suitcases, especially travelers. Lice are on your head. People don't have bed bugs on them, they bring them. Lice is on them, they don't bring them in something.


Actually, lice are only spread from head to head contact, or groin to groin contact. They crawl from one head to another when people hug or touch heads, and don't live in the environment for very long without a host. I know this because my daughters had lice last year from their schoolmates and did a ton of research.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

bimmy5678 said:


> Actually, lice are only spread from head to head contact, or groin to groin contact. They crawl from one head to another when people hug or touch heads, and don't live in the environment for very long without a host. I know this because my daughters had lice last year from their schoolmates and did a ton of research.


You can be further away, yes close contact. I'm not saying they hop like fleas. I had a friend who taught kids piano and got a case. They live for a while without a host and they are tough to kill. It has to do with the eggs too. Not to creep people out but think about it the next time you sit when traveling.


----------



## dtacklegut (May 6, 2015)

What about a movie theatre? Sitting in those seats for a couple hours. Especially those newer recliner seats. Just think about all the funk up in those. Grease ball after grease ball sitting in the same seat your about to sit in for 2 hours!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

dtacklegut said:


> What about a movie theatre? Sitting in those seats for a couple hours. Especially those newer recliner seats. Just think about all the funk up in those. Grease ball after grease ball sitting in the same seat your about to sit in for 2 hours!


I'm not as bad as Howie Mandel with OCD but I am now creeped out in public about germs. I use my shirt to open doors, I try not to touch anything. I use the back of my hand to push a door open.


----------

